# Good Broadhead Target



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

I have an old block target in my basement that I shoot into, and it just isn't stopping arrows like it used to. Any suggestions for a good broadhead target? I'll spend money fo a decent one, my block lasted about five years, but if I could find an inexpensive quality target I would be happy.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Search "blob" targets.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

A pile of sifted sand works great.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Thought about the sand, but the wife says no sand in the basement,that blob looks interestiing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Im really liking my rhinehart rhinoblock Xl. Its a little pricey, but ive been putting a hurting on it so far this summer and there is no real slivering to mention so far. My slicktricks used to eat up block targets pretty quick. Hasnt happened so far with this target. The center is also replaceable when it ever gets to that point. I think in the long run it will most likely be "cheaper" then a block target. Field points and broadheads pull out very easily.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

dooman said:


> Thought about the sand, but the wife says no sand in the basement,that blob looks interestiing
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Basement??????????????

Pile of sand works best outside. :lol:


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Road dog, no place to shoot outside. At first I thought, that guy really rules the roost if he gets to put sand in his basement.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The Block Fusions are still very good all purpose targets. The Blobs seems to be gaining more and more following. Never shot one but would like too. Had my first experience with the Rhinehart liner at Full Quiver last month...nice and easy pulls, field point but the BH would just be easier.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Know of anyone that has blob targets in S.E. MI?



Firefighter said:


> Search "blob" targets.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I 2nd the blob..

Check archerytalk too


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

hellbilly said:


> Know of anyone that has blob targets in S.E. MI?


 
They ship them anywhere now...

http://blobtargets.com/


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah I know, but I want a big one and shipping price would be too high.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

hellbilly said:


> Yeah I know, but I want a big one and shipping price would be too high.


 
I see. I have a giant one, but they're not as dense as the smaller ones and therefore are not as effective on faster bows. My arrows don't pass completely through mine, but sometimes they get buried to the fletchings and mess them up.

I should say that my blob was purchased from an industrial company in Georgia and wasn't even ment to be an archery target, which perhaps is the reason it lacks density.

The newer blobs are specifically built for arrows and are much better.

If you're ever planning around being in the White Lake area and I'm home, you could always stop buy shoot my target to test it out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I have a Reinhart 18-1 that I've been shooting for 4 years and it's still not even close to being done. My biggest gripe is that it's a beyotch to pull out field points. My second, very minor gripe is that the flat surfaces are a touch small for broadhead tuning or dialing in at longer distances. The newer, larger Reinhart block targets look really nice though and have larger flat surfaces. 

When I finally wear this one out I'll either go with the block model or possibly (more likely) a blob. I've got kids that are going to start shooting over the next couple years and the larger target would be nice for them (actually, nice for me - bigger target, more room for error, less replacement arrows to buy).


----------

